# old female guppie



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have a female guppie that is at least 4 yrs old. She's the last original of the feeder guppies. She has been in a 5 gallon jar with other females for a month or better. I finally got their 10g set up and cycled. She is very very pregnant also. I think she had one baby when I put her in the 10g. Now, she hangs around at the top in floating plants or at the bottom behind plants. She is breathing very rapidly also. Oh, she hasn't eaten for 4-5 days. I thought maybe constipation. Since she isn't eating, I put her in a glass of tank water with a tiny bit of Epsom salts. That was 3 days ago. She pooped a long very thin clear string, but nothing else that I have seen. Parasites??? Impossible to get to any lfs or pet store. I don't drive anymore and hubby is reluctant to drive 120 round trip for fish meds.*old dude

I am at a loss of what to do. More Epsom salts??? I know peas would do the trick, but she isn't eating. What to do!?!?!?*c/p*


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow , that's extremely old for a guppie , and to be a feeder , in my opinion they live even a shorter life , that is incredible . 
Iv got no clue but if she is pregnant at her age it may be killing her or could just be as you say constipatedbut how to make her eat ??good luck and I hope it works out 4 you.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Think I will try the Epsom salts again. Maybe it will help. I know I didn't overfeed them. She has been very active up until this hit her. Since she had one baby, I wonder if there are to many trying to come at once? 

Anyone else have any ideas?? 

Forgot to say, she is beginning to arch her head up. It's so weird. She acts pretty good except she won't eat or interact with the others.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Check into camalanus?If you think that she may have this parasite,Charles"Inkmaker" on this site ships levamisol(the med) directly to people.He has helped lots here.Hope your guppy is ok.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope she gets better!!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Alas, I lost her last night. Guess she was just to old. The one baby she did have is fine, eating and swimming around. She was over 4 yrs old though, so I guess she just wore out. I will check into the meds you talked about. After reading so much about parasites, I think it would be a good idea to keep it on hand.

All three tanks are doing good. Time for a water change tomorrow. I want to move one tank to the living room. It has a mirror on the back and a good LED light. Plants are growing like weeds. First time I have had this many plants at one time.

On another vein, the two assassins I have are great. I purposely had bladder snails for them. The silly things have eaten themselves out of snails. I feed my snails spinach and they love it. Last time I put it in, there were only very tiny snails come to feed. Need to find more. Have them in the other tanks, but I want them to multiply some first.

Hope you and yours are well.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Aww sorry to hear!!!! I hope her baby lives long and prosperous


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Found two babies. One is very tiny and longer than the other. Hope both are female. Need to get a new male for the females. Maybe some fresh bloodlines will start them breeding faster. 

I still haven't been able to locate Charles "Inkmaker". No exactly sure how to look for him, but I have nothing but time I will find him.

Hope you and yours are well


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope they both make it and turn into gorgeous gups


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Search inkmaker,find any thread he has posted on and hit his name,you'll then be able to PM him.
Treating Your water with Levamisole
That is a link to him on the internet.He would steer you right(possibly other med),as he knows his parasites.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry to hear that.i hope the babie last that long for you.


----------

